# WSR Preservation



## Guest (Oct 6, 2011)

What do you all know about a company called WSR? They contacted us about doing BAC work. We have heard nothing but horror stories about BAC, but no info on WSR.

Appreciate any input. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

*I would not do any work for WSR*

We have been working with them since june 2011 when they got the contract with BAC . They to date owe us $30,000.00+ on jobs we did for them and BAC .to this date they have not payed us. Last week we discontinued doing business with them.We did over 600 hundred jobs for them and they have backcharged or shorted us on every job ,with out fail..They give us a job WITH the amount on the order they will pay and then AFTER the job is done the shot us or just do not pay anything ,all the wy'll they tell us its the bank doing it!! Bull-****!! We do bisness with the BAC throw other prime vendors (for the last 5 years) and have NEVER been shorted be them or BAC... That tells me that they ARE bing payed and keeping the money!!!!!! So my friend I you have been warned!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2011)

*I would not do any work for WSR*

We have been working with them since june 2011 when they got the contract with BAC . They to date owe us $30,000.00+ on jobs we did for them and BAC .to this date they have not payed us. Last week we discontinued doing business with them.We did over 600 hundred jobs for them and they have backcharged or shorted us on every job ,with out fail..They give us a job WITH the amount on the order they will pay and then AFTER the job is done the short us or just do not pay anything ,all the wy'll they tell us its the bank doing it!! Bull-****!! We do bisness with the BAC throw other prime vendors (for the last 5 years) and have NEVER been shorted be them or BAC... That tells me that they ARE bing payed and keeping the money!!!!!! So my friend I you have been warned!!!!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

spacjock said:


> We have been working with them since june 2011 when they got the contract with BAC . They to date owe us $30,000.00+ on jobs we did for them and BAC .to this date they have noy payed us. Last week we discontinued doing business with them.We did over 600 hundred jobs for them and they have backcharged or shorted us on every job ,with out fail..They give us a job WITH the amount on the order they will pay and then AFTER the job is done the short us or just do not pay anything ,all the wy'll they tell us its the bank doing it!! Bull-****!! We do bisness with the BAC throw other prime vendors (for the last 5 years) and have NEVER been shorted be them or BAC... That tells me that they ARE bing payed and keeping the money!!!!!! So my friend I you have been warned!!!!
> Ron
> 916-343-6116


I know a guy that had this exact same scenario doing BAC work for a company called Berghorst.


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Doberman Prop said:


> I know a guy that had this exact same scenario doing BAC work for a company called Berghorst.


I never worked for Berghorst but I know the owners. They like to rape contractors senseless for their own personal gain. I could tell of many instances of this but no sense getting everyone depressed around the holidays.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2011)

Doberman Prop said:


> I know a guy that had this exact same scenario doing BAC work for a company called Berghorst.


Yes, I can double it. We have to say a lot about Berghorst........


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

spacjock said:


> We have been working with them since june 2011 when they got the contract with BAC . They to date owe us $30,000.00+ on jobs we did for them and BAC .to this date they have noy payed us. Last week we discontinued doing business with them.We did over 600 hundred jobs for them and they have backcharged or shorted us on every job ,with out fail..They give us a job WITH the amount on the order they will pay and then AFTER the job is done the short us or just do not pay anything ,all the wy'll they tell us its the bank doing it!! Bull-****!! We do bisness with the BAC throw other prime vendors (for the last 5 years) and have NEVER been shorted be them or BAC... That tells me that they ARE bing payed and keeping the money!!!!!! So my friend I you have been warned!!!!
> Ron
> 916-343-6116


I've heard more good than bad about WSR. But take it from me, I did about about $600k worth of work for a company. The started skimming my invoices a few bucks here and few bucks there. They wouldn't answer emails, phone calls or collection efforts. I put a lien on most of their properties. I also called their client and sent them my emails, invoices and copies of work order numbers. 

All of sudden I was receiving several calls a day. Emails lalalalala.....they owed me about 65k and I worked out a payment plan with them plus interest. Once I'm paid on full, liens can be released. 

I know Robert Lopez from WSR posts on here, I'd like to hear his side of the story.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2011)

*LIENs &amp; Lis Pendens*

I am almost done with a complete audit of ALL the work we did for them, and as soon as that is done I will be liening & filing Lis Pendens on a lot of properties myself !!!
Its nice you heard good things from other people ,but have YOU done ANY work for them????


----------

